# charger stoped working, help



## bluerider6 (Oct 21, 2020)

Why is my charger not working? The light comes on but it will not start charging. The green light stays on, I am stranded can't go any where with out the charger working.


Fiddling around with it I discovered that it is another loose wire! your wires are horribly dysfunctional! when I get home today I will scrap the XT60 and use an Anderson 45amp! except for the fact that connecting anything to the million stand silicone covered wire will be almost impossible.....


I sapose there is no point in asking you guys at luna to remedy these problems before they start is there? after all I must be the only person that ever has a problem with your wiring....sure that must be it.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Luna chargers are notoriously flaky. Seek other options.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Did you try contacting them either through chat or email. They've been responsive when I needed assistance. Also, my 52V charger has worked fine for five+ years charging 52V, 10ah & 52V, 6ah batteries.


----------



## bluerider6 (Oct 21, 2020)

fos'l said:


> Did you try contacting them either through chat or email. They've been responsive when I needed assistance. Also, my 52V charger has worked fine for five+ years charging 52V, 10ah & 52V, 6ah batteries.


Thanks, I will try contacting them through email, hope they can responseive


----------

